# 98 nissan altima's problem



## hunnibal (Jun 30, 2004)

several days ago, I start to hear some strange sound from
left front part of my car, faint not very loud.
Ask "midas" to check out it for me. After inspection, they found nothing related with tire and axis.
However they found my engine mount is quite old and need to be replaced.
I don't think the engine mount cause this kind of noise.
However I am not sure should the engine mount to be replaced or not, because it will cost me $400.

Thanks for help!


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

hunnibal said:


> several days ago, I start to hear some strange sound from
> left front part of my car, faint not very loud.
> Ask "midas" to check out it for me. After inspection, they found nothing related with tire and axis.
> However they found my engine mount is quite old and need to be replaced.
> ...



400 for a mount?? i dont kknow many i'd go somewhere else and let they look as well my motor mount on my KA24DE wasnt that muchand i had all of them replaced!!!

but to answer you question the noise your hearing COULD be because of thte motor mount!! but i'm not a master tech


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

400 is pretty damn steep. the rear mount is only like 40 bucks if you go aftermarket. they go bad fairly often. its one of those parts that nissan seems to have overlooked when it came to strength. id go to another shop and get a second opinion. thats too damned expensive.


----------



## pvspartan98 (Jun 15, 2008)

*98 Nissan Noise Problem?*

I have a 98 Nissan Altima and there is a loud noise coming from the passenger side of the engine. I replaced the idler pulley and it didnt fix the problem, also the noise gets about twice as bad when i run the Air Conditioner. Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------

